# electric fencing question?



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

i am planning on fencing in my acre pasture in a month or so, with 6 stand electric fence. i am wanting to fence in a 30 x 30 area in a corner of the pasture for a garden, i can use the same charger, right? and i know this is a goat site, but will a fence like that keep chickens in too? the first wire is 6" from ground, next wire is 6" from that wire, i know it wont hold chicks... *sigh* what to do, what to do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know a ton about electric fencing but what I do know is that it will work as long as the charger is for that distance. You want one that is for a longer distance then you have to make sure you have a stronge charge (goats are stubborn!).

And I doubt it will keep chickens out.....but maybe you will have smart chickens ---- I have yet to meet a smart chicken though :ROFL:


oh and welcome :wave:


----------

